# Denali alaska



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Would anyone know where I may find a Danali train station for HO scale?I have an Alaska theme I'm building and I love the wood structure of this depot.Also looking for an Athearn or Kato Alaska diesel.Thanks my friends. DOC


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jojoegen said:


> Would anyone know where I may find a Danali train station for HO scale?I have an Alaska theme I'm building and I love the wood structure of this depot.Also looking for an Athearn or Kato Alaska diesel.Thanks my friends. DOC



Did you mean Denali train station?
Did they ever make one?

Try building one in styrene or wood? Find a lot of pictures and try to copy it?

Check out this thread maybe you will get some inspiration to attempt to scratch build one. Notice what he uses for building materials.:thumbsup:

Check it out,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13426&highlight=scratch+building
Edit,
An excellent thread for building one yourself, that is what modeling is all about. Give it a try you might surprise yourself.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks big ed,i may have to.Don't know if they have a model of the station.Take care and thanks for the tip


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Scratch it!*

I second the vote for sratchbuilding it! (Thanks for the reference biged!)

jojoegen - let me know if you need any info on what I used. LOTS of great material for little cost, too.

it's a lot of work, but nothing like having a unique piece of work on your layout.

~Kingred


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

yes sir.let me know


----------

